# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Historia e familjes gjirokastrite Karagjozi

## PORTI_05

Një nga fiset me të shquara të qytetit të gurtë është edhe fisi Karagjozi

*Karagjozatët, historia e familjes gjirokastrite

Cilat ishin disa nga figurat e mëdha historike të shtëpisë së madhe në Jug të Shqipërisë * 

Genta IBRAHIMI 

Gjirokastra shquhet për morinë e familjeve të mëdha që kanë dhënë kontribut të çmuar në historinë e kombit shqiptar. 
Karagjozi është emri i njërit prej fiseve më të dëgjuar e të famshëm në Gjirokastër. Dokumentet më të vjetra që dëshmojnë prejardhjen dhe rrënjët e këtij fisi, janë gjetur në një libër të vjetër të mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës. Ndërsa fjala Karagjozi e ka prejardhjen nga gjuha turke e në shqip do të thotë "sy zi". Në arkivat e mitropolisë thuhej se "Jani Karagjozi me banim në lagjen "Dunavat" ishte epitrop i manastirit 'Ajio Maria'", sipas dokumenteve, shtëpia e fisit Karagjozi ka qenë ndër të parat që u ndërtua jashtë mureve të kalasë së qytetit. Themelet e shtëpisë janë hedhur mbi 250 vjet më parë në tokën që i përkiste manastirit "Ajio Maria".
Ajo që të bën përshtypje janë lidhjet mes fiseve më të dëgjuara të qytetit të gurtë. Karagjozatët lidhen me shumë fise të dëgjuara të qytetit të Gjirokastrës si: Kokalarët, Hoxhatët, Çabejtë, Topullarët, Hasanajt, Hadërajt, Xhaxhiajt, Selfot, Çoçolajt, e shumë e shumë të tjerë. Dihet që gjirokastritët kanë qenë gjithnjë të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin dhe krushqitë i bënin brenda për brenda qytetit. Po ashtu, ata lidhen me krushqi me Xhaxhiajt, Selfot. Shtëpia e Karagjozatëve ka qenë në Dunavatin e Parë, fqinjë kanë pasur fisin Topulli, për të cilin thonë se janë ndarë nga një zjarr. E tregojnë edhe si histori se dy vëllezër të Çerçizit, i kanë kapur dhe torturuar grekët, por, megjithatë, ata nuk u thyen, u rezistuan edhe këta të fundit u thanë stoikë, Topullos. Që atëherë, mbiemri i tyre u shndërrua për nder të kësaj qëndrese nga Karagjozi në Topulli.
Kështu vazhdojnë lidhjet e kësaj familjeje shumë të dëgjuar me Kokalarët, që banonin në krah të shtëpisë së Enver Hoxhës. 

A kanë Karagjozatët lidhje me fisin Hoxha?

Banesa e parë e Karagjozatëve, Shtëpia e parë e tyre ka qenë në krah të majtë të portës së kalasë në hyrje të saj. Me kalimin e kohës, kompleksi i shtëpive u shtri në një zonë më të gjerë po duke mbetur përfund lagjes Dunavat. Emrin Karagjozi, gjirokastritët autoktonë e lidhin me shumë, ngjarje, histori e emra të njohur. 
Ndër faktet më interesante është rrënja e përbashkët që kanë me fisin Topulli në Gjirokastër. Kjo histori ka kaluar gojë më gojë në qytet dhe ka rezultuar se nuk është thjesht një thashethem, por e vërtetë. Ndarja në dy mbiemra të ndryshëm lidhet me një ngjarje të hershme. Në dokumentet arkivore thuhet se "kur u ngritën themelet e shtëpisë së Karagjozit, vëllezërit Sali dhe Mehmet Karagjozi i parë jetonin bashkë. Më vonë Mehmeti mori mbiemrin Topulli, sepse shkrehu për herë të parë topat e kalasë në Gjirokastër. Fjala Topulli në turqisht do të thotë "djalë i topave". Më tej, në dokumente thuhet se "qysh nga ajo kohë Mehmet Karagjozit i mbeti mbiemri Topulli dhe gjithë brezave të trashë-gimtarëve që erdhën më vonë". Heronjtë e njohur, Bajo e Çerçiz Topulli, vijnë kështu nga e njëjta rrënjë bashkë me fisin Karagjozi.
Jo vetëm luftëtarë, por edhe të kamur 
Njerëzit e fisit Karagjozi kanë qenë ndër më të pasurit në qytetin e Gjirokastrës. Këtë fakt e tregonte mënyra e ndërtimit të shtëpive të tyre. Në lagjen "Dunavat" përgjithësisht jetonin njerëz më ekonomi të pakët, që merreshin me blegtori ose punë të rëndomta. Mes tyre binin në sy Karagjozatët që merreshin edhe ata me blegtori, por kishin mundur të vinin pasuri. 
Shumë fakte e dëshmi, historike që flasin për emrat e njohur të këtij fisi, gjatë periudhës para pushtimit turk janë zhdukur. Ndër njerëzit më të njohur ka qenë Bahri Karagjozi. Ka qenë një nga njerëzit më të formuar, me intelekt e patriot. Kishte mbaruar studimet e larta në Stamboll të Turqisë dhe ka qenë një nga iniciatorët e ngritjes së flamurit më 4 nëntor të vitit 1912 në Gjirokastër.
Ndërsa, Sheraf Karagjozi ka qenë një ndër burrat më të pasur e të mençur në Gjirokastër. Ai ishte i vetmi në Shqipëri që në kohën e regjimit të Zogut mundi të bënte tregti mallrash me Amerikën. Ai eksportonte djathë në SHBA me firmën e tij "Delja". Ai zotëronte kullotat më të pasura të rrethit të Gjirokastrës, të Çajupit, Lilqëthit, etj.
Pas 50 vjetësh përfaqësues të firmës amerikane, me të cilat ai bashkëpunoi, erdhën në Gjirokastër dhe falënderuan të birin Feridin, për ndershmërinë, cilësinë dhe korrektesën që ky njeri kishte treguar në marrëdhënie më ta.
Pasardhësit e tij tregojnë se pasuria i shtohej vazhdimisht edhe për shkak të shpirtit të madh që kishte. Ai punonte me moton "të punojmë bashkë e të fitojmë bashkë", duke ndarë një pjesë të mirë të fitimeve me çobanët e njerëzit që përpunonin qumështin. 

*Tiparet e Karagjozatëve*
Një tjetër figurë patriotike ka qenë Parashqevi Karagjozi. Në dokumentin që ndodhet në muzeun e Gjirokastrës del se "Parashqevi Karagjozi ka ndihmuar më parë për arsimin në Gjirokastër, për rrogën e mësuesve dhe nevojave të tjera të shkollës në vitin 1783". 
Veç emrave të përmendur për kontribut në fushën e arsimit, patriotizimit, politikës ky fis përmendet edhe për jetëgjatësinë. Kuriozitet është fakti që njëri prej trashëgimtarëve të këtij fisi, Sali Karagjozi, ka jetuar 120 vjet. Edhe fizionomia e jashtme e njerëzve të këtij fisi ka qenë e veçantë. Ata kanë qenë njerëz me paraqitje, të bëshëm, të fortë e veç kësaj spikasin tipare të tjera si: bujaria, krenaria, e kokëfortësia.
Nga brezi në brez, cilësitë më të mira u trashëguan tek pasardhësit e tyre. 

*Veprimtaria e Siri Karagjozit*
Siri Karagjozi ka mbetur ende në kujtesën e gjirokastritëve si njeri korrekt, i ndershëm, i palodhur. Një pjesë e madhe e dokumenteve të cilave iu jemi referuar në shkrim janë mbledhur pikërisht nga Siriu. Ai kishte krijuar arkivin e vet që me mirësjellje na e ofroi mbesa e tij, Elvira Shapllo (Karagjozi).
Siriu mbaroi studimet në Turqi për drejtësi. Në vitet 1912-1913 bëhet pjesë e rretheve të patriotikëve të shqiptarëve në këtë vend. ishte njeri i gjezdisur (i dalë) thonë gjirokastritët. Kishte shkuar në SHBA nga viti 1915 deri në vitin 1920. Aty u bë anëtar i shoqërisë "Vatra". Kishte kontakte me Fan Nolin me të cilin shkëmbenin mendime mbi fatin e Shqipërisë kundrejt pretendimeve të fuqive të huaja. Mori pjesë aktive në lëvizjet përparimtare. Në kujtimet e tij ai përshkruan takimet me Avni Rustemin, si e përjetuan aktin e tij, ndryshimet e bindjeve me Mufit Bej Libohovën, takimet me Rexhep Pash Matin e mjaft personalitete të tjera të kohës.
Gjatë kohës së luftës, vëllai i tij, Njazi Karagjozi, vritet dhe shpallet dëshmor. Ndërsa Siriu në vitin 1945 hap vullnetarisht kursin e parë të analfabetizmit, kurs që funksionoi për 3 vjet rresht. Në të mësuan rreth 400 analfabetë. Këshilli bashkiak i Gjirokastrës vitin e kaluar ka vendosur që një nga lagjet e qytetit të Gjirokastrës ta pagëzojë me këtë emër.

*Karagjozatët sot*
Nga fisi Karagjozi sot në Gjirokastër kanë mbetur shumë pak pasardhës. Ata kanë mundur të sistemohen dhe të rregullohen në qytete e shtete të ndryshme, duke nxjerrë në pah gjenin e trashëguar. Pas vitit 1990 Karagjozëve iu kthye një pjesë e mirë e pronave, por trashë-gimtarët pohojnë se ka shumë pronat të tjera që nuk iu janë kthyer. Për to nuk ekzistojnë dokumente se një pjesë e para-ardhësve i kanë djegur nga frika e regjimit monist. Pronat e tyre shtrihen nga fushat përballë qytetit deri në kufijtë me Dropullin e në krahun tjetër të luginës së "Drinos", pa përmendur kullotat e shumta e të pasura më shpatet e maleve.
Një nga trashëgimtarët e denja të fisit që jeton në Gjirokastër është Elvira Shapllo (Karagjozi). Ajo ka qenë drejtoreshë e muzeut, deputete në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë gjatë vitit 1991-1992. Zonja Elvira sot është pedagoge e Fakultetit të Shkencave Shoqërore në departamentin e historisë në universitetin "Eqrem Çabej".

----------


## Brari

ka dhe ne shkoder karagjoz prej gjirokastre me duket..

doktori i famshem pellumb karagjozi.. eshte nga kjo dere me sa di une.. 
nejse kush di me shume per gjirokastren dhe familjet e vjetra qytetare le te shkruaje..

jan shum interesante historite e familjeve gjirokastrite.. dhe lidhjet mes tyre..

thx porti..

do ishte mire qe kadare te shkruante dicka me gjere.. megjithse ai ka shkruar boll.. 
por nje kapitull i vecante duhet .. mbi keto fise me fame qe i dhane shqiperise mijra intelektuale te shquar..

----------


## Kreksi

Jam i interesuar te dije per Familjen Kaçorri, ka ndonjeri te dhena se nga vjen ky emer dhe nga e ka origjinen kjo familje, nga cili vend rrjedhin ?

----------


## PORTI_05

> Jam i interesuar te dije per Familjen Kaçorri, ka ndonjeri te dhena se nga vjen ky emer dhe nga e ka origjinen kjo familje, nga cili vend rrjedhin ?


familja  kacori  me duket se  eshte nga lura  e diberes nuk e di a jam  shume i sakt NIKOLL KACORRI  NGA LURRA ka qene nenkryetar i qeverise se VLORES 1912



Dom Nikolle Kacorri, nenkryetar i Qeverise
Luigj Gurakuqi ishte minister i arsimit.
Myfit Bej Libohova , minister i puneve te brendshme;
Abdi Bej Toptani , minister i financave;
Mithat Frasheri , minister i puneve Botore ;
Mehmet Pashe Deralla, minister i luftes ( Mbrojtjes Kombetare);
Petro Poga, minister i drejtesise ;

----------


## PORTI_05

brari,    kam pas fatin te takoje  Agim Karragjozin ,pinjollin e familjes  karragjozi  Agimi eshte aktualisht Kryetar i shaqates Vatra ne Amerike,me profesion inxinier, 
I biri  po ashtu inxhinier dhe shume i sukseseshem ne ne industrin e ndertimit,GJithashtu ne real estate.kompania   " KARA" REAL ESTATE,    ESHTE NE PRONESI TE KESAJ FAMILJE TE NDERUAR  DHE ATEDHETARE . Agim karragjozi  nje njeri shume i mire dhe patriot ,qe  gezone popullaritet  ne AMERIKE

----------


## miki_al2001

me profesor pellumb karagjozin kam punuar 4 vjet.ishte shefi dhe profesori im i ortopedise.njeri me te zgjuar dhe te kulturuar nuk ka ne shqiperi.

----------


## TikTak

un kom nigju llafe shum tmira per kta po nuk njof njeri

me siguri kon pas nai karagjoz nfis andej ka katragjyshi

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*QYTET Ì YLBERTË

(Një këngë për ty, qytetin ynë!)

Pas lulesh, thëllëzash
vrapoja një ditë.
Në Çajup pashë veten,
pashë mrekullitë.
Te Mali kundruall
mu mbërthyen sytë.

Gjirokastra jonë,
qytet ì ylbertë,
zemrën na rinon,
na ylberon jetën.

E lashë në blerim
Kopjen e  Parajsës.
Zbrita  për çmallim
syt e mi të pastër.
Tek ty, shpirte moj,
xhan, o Gjirokastër!

Gjirokastra jonë,
qytet ì ylbertë,
zemrën na rinon,
na ylberon jetën.



Rri, vështroj Eqremin
tok me Kadarenë,
Bajon e Çerçizin,
Rumbon e të tjerë
Bulen, Persefonin, 
më tej Myzejenë.

Gjirokastra jonë,
qytet ì ylbertë,
zemrën na rinon,
na ylberon jetën.*

----------


## Eris23

Me sa shoh une ne kete artikull ka vetem nje gabim. Tregtine me Ameriken ne kohen e Zogut e ka bere gjyshi im Rahmi Karagjozi dhe jo Sheraf Karagjozi. Ai ka mbajtur familjen e madhe. Kam jashtezakonisht shume fakte per kete!

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

> Jam i interesuar te dije per Familjen Kaçorri, ka ndonjeri te dhena se nga vjen ky emer dhe nga e ka origjinen kjo familje, nga cili vend rrjedhin ?


Kacorret jane nje fis me prejardhje nga fshati Krej-Lure i zonen se Lures ne Diber zone tashme shume e njohur per liqenjt e famshem te Lures. Perfajqesuesi me i njohur i ketij fisi eshte Dom Nikoll Kacorri qe ka qene zv./Kryeministri i pare shqiptar i qeverise se Ismali Bej Qemalit ai pat qene edhe arqipeshkvi  i Durresit (drejtuesi i fese katolike). Une e njoh nga afer zonen e Lures dhe mund t'ju them me plot gojen se eshte ne Lure ku toleranca fetare shqiptare e shume perfolura ne bote eshte nje realitet i prekshem jo me fjale e lloqe boshe sikurse i kemi me shumice edhe ketu ne forum qe jo rralle here eshte per te te futur thiken sa te kthesh kurrizin por nje bashkjetese qe une (kam shetitur ne shume vende te botes) nuk e kam pare askund! Ne Lure kam takuar edhe vellezer (ne moshe te thyer) qe ju perkisnin feve te ndryshme (myslymane dhe katolike) martesa nderfetare pastaj festat fetare qe festohen tradicionalisht se bashku. Krej- Lura perbehet nga fisi i madh i Rajta-ve dhe fisi Kacorri sikurse edhe familje te tjera te dyja fiset e medha kane ne perberjen e tyre edhe pjestare te perkatesise myslymane por me shumice i perkasin kenfeksionit katolik, edhe e ema e te madhit Dom Nikoll Kacorri qe quhej Sulltane ka qene deri para martese e besimit islam!
Me kenaqesi mund t'ju jap informacione te tjera nqs. deshironi.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kjo Elvira qe ka qene deputete ka qene nji kokerr komunisteje, qe se ka pas shoqen,...

eriso cuni I lilit je ti?

kushuriri I lushit?

ne gjirokaster fisit e njohura jane ndare ne 2 pjese komuniste dhe jo komuniste.

pjesa komuniste e ka luftuar keq fare pjesen tjeter qe ska qene komuniste.

----------

